# Name change procedure for Portuguese national



## DarthWaiter (May 13, 2017)

Morning all,

I'm looking to change my name via a deed poll in Portugal. Does anyone here have any experience in getting this done recently ?

By way of context, I'm a Portuguese citizen (who's been out of the country for most of my life) currently working in the Middle East. 
I do have my national ID card, passport and birth certificate at hand, but not so much the information around the exact process (do I visit the CRC (Central Registry of Births) in person, or is there an official govt. portal / SEF kiosk where this can be done quicker?)

As I'm not exactly an expat, I appreciate this may not be the exact forum for this query, but information around this process is a bit sparse elsewhere.


----------

